# Finally a bright enough LED lightbulb?



## DBoon (Mar 25, 2010)

See http://www.edn.com/article/CA6722379.html?nid=2431&rid=16344146

500 lumens (40W incandescent equivalent) for 7W of power for $22.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 28, 2010)

They have this lamp at sams club for some time now i bought some.


----------



## DBoon (Mar 28, 2010)

How good is the light quality and quantity?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 7, 2010)

DBoon said:
			
		

> How good is the light quality and quantity?



Not quite as bright as my CFL Equiv.R30 recessed lights in the kitchen ceiling,but acceptable. My wife loves the light which looks a lot like sunlight.
Could stand to be a little brighter but its still amazing for 3.5Watts of electricity.


----------



## rowerwet (May 11, 2010)

I hope this one works out
http://www.gizmag.com/ge-40-watt-replacement-led/14765/
so far led bulbs have been rather dim


----------



## begreen (May 11, 2010)

They're not there yet for me. Too expensive and low output. But I like the progress being made. At least now they don't all have that zombie bluish light.


----------



## mayhem (May 28, 2010)

2 more years of high energy cost and early adoption of LEDS in upper class private homes and businesses who realize it costs less to pay for the super expensive bulbs once every 7-8 years than to pay a guy $20/hr or so to change $3 bulbs once a year.  Then we'll be there with better technology, higher quality light output and lower prices.

The problem I have with alot of the newer batch of CFLs is the ballasts and electronics are frequently crap and the cheaper brands tend to burn out or brown out within a year or so.


----------



## jebatty (May 28, 2010)

Oh no! As a Class A Light Bulb Changer Specialist, compensation grade level 38, and still years to retirement, I think I'm going to be out-sourced by light bulbs that never need to be replaced. My skills might be suitable for retraining as a Light Bulb Duster. Is there still any job that's secure?


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2010)

Don't worry, your job is secure. It takes a committee to install one of these new-fangled bulbs.  :coolsmirk:


----------

